# Worst WG Story EVER and a Question.....



## admirer

Here goes:

Fat Pigy Blowws Up!

I meet thir gril at the sore. She all realy fat! And Im like "i like wimmen with fat asses' and she's all ' i usta be all fat'

'n im like your a fat pig

nd i put a tube in hr mouth with like cream and wait gain shake
and she get s fater bnd fattet. and she's like ooh. lets have sex with me

and I dO and then shes like 687 pounds but the tube gets stuck and she blow up lik a balon!!!

she like 800 pounds and shes like

clall me a pIG

and she gets fater, and fater

and now shes 1765 pouns and we do iT a lot

(as fellow sufferers, pleez feel free to ad detales!_)


Bythe way: How does one get to the story library from the forim page?

Thnaks!

I Hpoe you like mi storee.


----------



## Coop

...

Is this a joke?


----------



## Emma

Coop said:


> ...
> 
> Is this a joke?



Must be. 
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## admirer

Sheesh...


----------



## Blackjack

I've read much, much worse. And they weren't jokes.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

As the onetime Weight Room Librarian/Editor, I can attest that Admirer isn't much exaggerating.


----------



## adam

I would say that it is a child that wrote this story...or someone who is very child like, and I mean child as in no older than 6 or 7 years old...if not 5.


----------



## BTB

I have seen worse and some of them even proper spelled. I remember one about a diner where the feedee became sick and died and was sold as sausages. It caused lots of protests and the poster claimed it was sent to him.


----------



## Emma

BTB said:


> I have seen worse and some of them even proper spelled. I remember one about a diner where the feedee became sick and died and was sold as sausages. It caused lots of protests and the poster claimed it was sent to him.



omg haha i'd like to read that hahhaah


----------



## Phalloidium

CurvyEm said:


> omg haha i'd like to read that hahhaah



Soylent Green is yummy.


----------



## 1300 Class

Wonder how long they were planning that assualt on the english language?


----------



## Zoom

I saw a worse...

Hey, nice pic of Hugh Laurie, Australian Lord.

Anyway, I saw a worse story that was nothing but just numbers.

"232... 235... 238... 241.... 240... whoops, need more food..."


----------



## Guy

admirer said:


> Here goes:
> 
> Fat Pigy Blowws Up!
> 
> I meet thir gril at the sore. She all realy fat! And Im like "i like wimmen with fat asses' and she's all ' i usta be all fat'
> 
> 'n im like your a fat pig
> 
> nd i put a tube in hr mouth with like cream and wait gain shake
> and she get s fater bnd fattet. and she's like ooh. lets have sex with me
> 
> and I dO and then shes like 687 pounds but the tube gets stuck and she blow up lik a balon!!!
> 
> she like 800 pounds and shes like
> 
> clall me a pIG
> 
> and she gets fater, and fater
> 
> and now shes 1765 pouns and we do iT a lot
> 
> (as fellow sufferers, pleez feel free to ad detales!_)
> 
> 
> Bythe way: How does one get to the story library from the forim page?
> 
> Thnaks!
> 
> I Hpoe you like mi storee.



Odd! Admirer's other posts weren't quite as grammatically crippled, perhaps some self medicating was involved? Stream of (un)consciousness prose?


----------



## Observer

Weight related fiction, like music, is an art form - coming in various genres that appeal to different audiences.

Wilson B. is known for the Fat Majic series, my own are generally realistic gains with a plot twist or two, Swordfish writes novelettes and so it goes. We and others are all different, but we all, like fine musicians, have respect for our instrument - the pen. 

Now its true that we may occasionally violate the rules of good grammer and language. When we do, however, its either an accidernt or for effect, not to mock or make fun of the craft that is our hobby. We respect one another's tastes - and those of our fans.

I know this post was meant to be humorous, but I also know how it might affect some readers. Knowing Admirer's talents and following I wish he had thought this one through a little further. It reminds me of the incident when Roxanne Barr cheapened her reputation by butchering the national anthem at a San Diego Padres baseball game.


----------



## admirer

Um...I think you mean "grammar."


----------



## admirer

And Roseanne.


----------



## Seth Warren

Phalloidium said:


> Soylent Green is yummy.



But does it go with white or red wine? I'm guessing red, given the origins and the type of cut...


----------



## Totmacher

I would think soylent green goes with a young nappa Pino Grigiot.

Personally I think if it was editted grammar and spelling, and the four or five pages that didn't make it into the post were re-added it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## 1300 Class

Maybe it was completly redrafted, rescripted and rewritten, might make it better?


----------



## BTB

This is the story mentioned above, I have to admit the meat of the feedee was only sold, not made into sausages. Memory is a tricky thing. On the bottom you can see some of the reactions the story caused.


The Fat Capture 

There was a little building on the south end of town that looked perfect for the new clinic I wanted to start. I 
went to the bank and took out a loan. I bought the building and started my new clinic. I didn't want anybody to know what the clinic really was, so I renamed it weight loss clinic. It took a week or so before I got about 4 clients. I got all of them into a weight reduction plan. I knew that if I got them to loose about 10 pounds I would have them locked in. It was about my first month and had a new bunch of women start. This was great, word got around town and i was making the money. Women were losing weight and their men were happy, which made them happy with themselves. I was a miracle worker in some eyes. My eyes saw something different. 

Women lose weight, but they can gain it right back very quickly. I wanted to get my 4 most beautiful women, single women, to gain weight. But I had to close the shop down for that to happen...becuase this would be the perfect place to do this at because it has a basement. 

Months went by and I pulled in the doe. I needed enough money to go a few months and to build a kitchen in the celler. I wanted to make sure no one had any idea I was going to close shop and supposely move to another town. 

I finally decide to pick out my beauty in my litte crowd of fat women. I decided on Dawn, Kim, Sammantha and Patty. Dawn was about 340 pounds 5ft 5, and about 23 years old. Kim was smaller, she was about 250 and around 5ft tall, and was 25. Sammantha was a bigone, she was around 550, 5ft 5, and 40. Finally there was Patty. She is new to this program, because she never left the house becuase she was so big, she was 800 pounds and she is 5ft tall and she is only 19 years old. She was fed by her Grandmother that has lost her mind young, and always shoved food into her face. Now the trick was to get them to come by after hours, when it was dark. I decided to run a contest, I was going to pick our 4 women that have tried the hardest to lose the weight, not so much the actual losing, but the trying too. Of coarse the four I wanted won. The prise was a dinner out on me, and then to come back to my clinic for some drinks and stuff. 

The night finally came, and since I was going to be carry around so much weight I decided to buy a moterhome. It would also be good if plans failed and I had to go out of town very quickly. I went to each of the houses and picked them up. We went to the The Cattle Steakhouse. We arrived and we got out and in we went. 

They ate well because I told them that they deserve to get out and fill up, and I promised that I woud help them take off the weight. HA HA, I thought to myself no way........ 

We got back to the shop and they really ate well, my bill was over 500 dollars, and of coarse that included drinks and all. They were all drunk, and we got to the house and they were all complanng of there clothes to tight and their bellies hurtitn. I told them to unbutton their clothes that I wouldn't mind. They did and that was that. I got out a really nice bud and smoked it with them and then we had dessert. By then it was late and we were all downstairs watching tv. Patty called out and said she had to go home because she had to work in the moring, and after she did the others comments on their return to their homes. I knew that this was going to be the time where I must brake the news to these pretty ladies. So told them to have one more drink and I would take them home. But in this drink I stuck some roofies in them. After that all the women passed out within about an hour. No it was up to me to get the table up in the sound proof room I built. The tables I customly built they lay on their backs and their butt hung through the bottom hole so when they had to go the bathroom they could throught this tubing system. The talbles were very comfortable, becuase I wanted them to feel as comfortable as possible in this room, because I knew that this would be the something they would never forget. 

I stripped off all of their clothes and put them on the tables and strapped them in. Kim woke first, and think she thought she was in a nightmare because she tried to be strong. She looked at me and asked where she was and was she dreaming. I said my dear you are in my feeding room. She did understand, so I told her that I am going to fatten her up, she screamed and the other awoke. Patty has some real health problems so I had to go to her first and give her a shot to calm her down. She was freaking out....fat was flying everywhere, finally she calmed down, and passed out. The other were screaming as well, so I gased them with laughing gas. They all started calming down. I waited for about an hours then I went back in and they were all calm. Patty was still sleeping I knew she would, with her weight an all she needs that rest becuase I would want to lose her this quickly. 

I explained to all them that they will be my piggies and they could eaither fight it or just let it happen. Lots of confusion filled the room. Patty told me that she couldn't get any fatter, her doctor said it was not healthy because of her problems. I told her that I am aware of the problems, that is why you will be in a comfortable enviroment. Sammantha told me that she was in great danger as well. The others just sat in confusion. I said we can do this the hard way or the easy way. I told them the hard way would include you stuck in that chair with a feeding tube into your vein, or the easy way is to do what all of you like doing the best, and that is eat. I told them that I picked them because I knew their body stats and they were all perfect cannodates for weight gaining, I didn' t of coarse tell them the final step. All of them except Dawn agreed to eat food. Dawn said that she would rather die then to gain any of her weight back. So she got the tube and she didn't like it one bit. 

I had to close the store and move the moterhome to make it look like I had moved on. I kept the building and I was going to lease it, but I made it very high to afford so nobody could afford the lease. The four went missing, and the papers dismissed it as they had left and moved on as well. Since they were fat, nobody paid them much mind. I fortunally took advantage of the situation. 

Two months went by and I still had them down in the feeding room. I didn't expect to be this busy keeping them fed, so it took all my time. Dawn lasted about 1 week and then she finally gave in. There was so much more meat around now. They started to get used to the idea of being waited on and fed and all. They didn't understand my meaning of this. I didn't plan to tell them yet. I did tell them that in 4 months we would be taking a trip to my farm outside town. They wanted to know why, and I told them that we would relax eat and have fun, I told them that it could be their new home. They got exited when they heard that, because all of them had no direction in life, none of them had johs and they all lived off the government somehow. They did want to work, and that is why I think that they would like to do this so called experiment with me. 

Another month passed and I decided to do the weigh in because I knew that all of them had gained a lot of weight. Patty had gained the most she was up to 900 pounds. Dawn went up to 420 and most of her gain was in her belly. Kim had went up to 300 and her gain was in her butt mostly, nice ham. Sammanth was up to 600, and her belly had become the most unsual shape. 

They had all become feedee's, and they enjoyed their new size, and it seemed that all wanted to please me and get the biggest so I would like them more then the other. I was in heaven. They kept on going and they all decided to also go to the tube feeding of creams as well. I was fatting them all up very nicely, I was so proud of myself. 

It was finally here, time to go to the farm outside of town. I told them all that I had to blind fold them because it was a suprise, and I got them all drunk and stoned out so there was no panic...I didn't want anything bad to happen yet. 

We got there and all of them came into the old farm house. Patty asked where we were and I said about 100 miles from civilization. She got nevous and this time I was too late. She was over 1000 pounds and she she had a heart attack that killed her. The girls were shocked and that didn't know what to do. They all got scared and said that we should go back and they said that they promised not to say anything about what happened. I knew I could trust them at all, so each one of them got my special shot in their bottom to knock them out for a bit. 

It was time to get the barn ready for my fat piggies. Each one of them got their own stalls and when they awoke the were all terified. They knew that they would not be getting out alive after their friend Patty had died. Patty was so big I need to get the tractor to pull her into the butchery that I built. I knew that the only way for me to dispose of her was to cook her. Saw I put her on a pole that had an engine on the one side to turn her around. She had so muchy meat on her, I couldn't believe it. her belly hanged down so far I had to rig the cooker hight so her belly wouldn't be the only thing that cooked on her. It took about 7 hours to fully cook her. Then I carved her up into filets. She was so so good. I had to but another freezer to keep her meat in. 

The other women were at there end as well, they kept on eating but they knew that it was only time before they too would pass on to the other side. Each one gained about 200 more pounds before they passed on as well. I started a new shop, and it was a deli, and it was at the same little shop that I bought sometime ago, and everybody loved the meat there, and I wonder why? 


Messages In This Thread 


NEW: new feedee story comments (views: 190)
wonderer (24.28.55.4) -- June 13 2001, 20:55 
NEW: Re: new feedee story comments (views: 52)
Soundless (24.216.110.15) -- June 13 2001, 21:22 
NEW: Wondering... (views: 40)
Burghfa (64.12.105.39) -- June 13 2001, 22:10 
NEW: Re: Wondering... (views: 34)
love to look (64.12.102.37) -- June 13 2001, 22:17 
NEW: sick, sick, sick... ugh! *NM* (views: 24)
MissPiggySue (209.211.36.170) -- June 13 2001, 22:31 
NEW: Ugh... ghghg... blechghg...... *NM* (views: 15)
SketchVG (198.81.16.27) -- June 13 2001, 23:12 
NEW: Your story SUX and you need therapy NOW *NM* (views: 6)
Babe (205.188.192.158) -- June 14 2001, 02:15 
NEW: A spell checker and therapy. (views: 2)
Tina (63.170.28.235) -- June 14 2001, 02:48


----------



## Emma

HA what a stupid story. You can actually tell where he got really turned on because his spelling went even more down hill.


----------



## Jay West Coast

admirer said:


> Here goes:
> 
> Fat Pigy Blowws Up!
> 
> I meet thir gril at the sore. She all realy fat! And Im like "i like wimmen with fat asses' and she's all ' i usta be all fat'
> 
> 'n im like your a fat pig
> 
> nd i put a tube in hr mouth with like cream and wait gain shake
> and she get s fater bnd fattet. and she's like ooh. lets have sex with me
> 
> and I dO and then shes like 687 pounds but the tube gets stuck and she blow up lik a balon!!!
> 
> she like 800 pounds and shes like
> 
> clall me a pIG
> 
> and she gets fater, and fater
> 
> and now shes 1765 pouns and we do iT a lot
> 
> (as fellow sufferers, pleez feel free to ad detales!_)
> 
> 
> Bythe way: How does one get to the story library from the forim page?
> 
> Thnaks!
> 
> I Hpoe you like mi storee.



tHta was hilarus! i laffed SOOO hard! u r a good suchy rider! butt maybe teh next tiem u can make her eVen fater and fater til shes like a Billiondy ponds! yeaha!


----------



## shy guy

admirer said:


> Here goes:
> 
> Fat Pigy Blowws Up!
> 
> I meet thir gril at the sore. She all realy fat! And Im like "i like wimmen with fat asses' and she's all ' i usta be all fat'
> 
> 'n im like your a fat pig
> 
> nd i put a tube in hr mouth with like cream and wait gain shake
> and she get s fater bnd fattet. and she's like ooh. lets have sex with me
> 
> and I dO and then shes like 687 pounds but the tube gets stuck and she blow up lik a balon!!!
> 
> she like 800 pounds and shes like
> 
> clall me a pIG
> 
> and she gets fater, and fater
> 
> and now shes 1765 pouns and we do iT a lot
> 
> (as fellow sufferers, pleez feel free to ad detales!_)
> 
> 
> Bythe way: How does one get to the story library from the forim page?
> 
> Thnaks!
> 
> I Hpoe you like mi storee.


HAHA What in a blue hell is this krap...you know this thing is so bad it's good...it's really funny but in a bad way


----------



## LillyBBBW

I grinned and giggled through the whole thing. Great job admirer!


----------



## Tina

Jay, I think you should take up writing FA fiction; that was excellent!


----------



## Jes

I just can't wait 'til I weigh a billiondy pounds!


----------



## sicninja911

sicninja rips his eyes out and asks to be shot to death after reading such a horrid tale.


----------



## WG Story Drone

BTB said:


> This is the story mentioned above, I have to admit the meat of the feedee was only sold, not made into sausages. Memory is a tricky thing. On the bottom you can see some of the reactions the story caused.
> 
> The Fat Capture
> 
> There was . . _.[snip!] ._ . .and I wonder why?​


Gee, that was the first time I've read this little masterwork. Another weight/gain cannibalism story: _sighhhh . . ._ 

"Gladys' Gregory" did it so much better . . .


----------



## cactopus

Totmacher said:


> I would think soylent green goes with a young nappa Pino Grigiot.
> 
> Personally I think if it was editted grammar and spelling, and the four or five pages that didn't make it into the post were re-added it wouldn't be that bad.



GAH!... this thread is hilarious. Nobody can spell here. It's so funny when people correct grammar and spelling and misspell the response.

That would be Napa Pinot Grigio and edited respectively and respectfully.


----------



## Mini

Everyone can spell good, but not everyone reads from the same dictionary.

(I s'pose that's the PC way of saying that some people shouldn't be allowed online without their safety helmets.)


----------



## exile in thighville

the sad thing is, i've read worse ones that were written unironically, and you wouldn't believe some of the people who actually talk like that (cough cough, chubbyblacksista). no wonder most bbws think all feeders are retarded.


----------



## Ash

> Months went by and I pulled in the doe.



This made me giggle.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

Ashley said:


> This made me giggle.


I'm visualizing Faline from _Bambi . . ._


----------



## fatlane

PART 2

OMG they ate even more and got even fatter and then their skinny frends showd up and also they got fatter b/c they decided they lieked bieng fat pigs and then their little sisters who were just over 18 showed up and got to fat to go to colege haha the freshman 500 and they were so fat they all did it alot (One _must_ include the classic "alot" blunder in these badly-written stories!) and tehy got all horny from being fat and seeing their tummys grow before their very eyes and by the end of the thrid day their so fat they looked like Al's mom from Tool Time and could not fit on there special tables for fatttening and they borke all teh furnitur in the world with their big fat asses and they had to walk backwarsd bc theyr bellies dragged on the floor they were so big!!!! and they did it alot some more after getting real fat


----------



## Observer

I know the staff at the office must be wondering what I'm finding so humorous, but that post really got to my funny bone!

And the thing is, this board has a built in spell checker which everyone (including moi) can use if we just will remember to do it!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Tina said:


> Jay, I think you should take up writing FA fiction; that was excellent!






Jes said:


> I just can't wait 'til I weigh a billiondy pounds!




Thnks guys adn hottys i luv thta u luv my hot hot riting cuz im so wAntin too keep riting storees adn alot fater aNd fater omg i luv it adn so hAPy u lik it i luv ur fat beelys! wow ur so fat hot now i lik it butt i reely wan u to be a Billiondy ponds!!!! haha itss sO biggier teh fat wen i was in skoll my Fat teecher NEvr likd my riting so i dropeD uot of teh 3th grad. gess i showd hr!!!! hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok, that sall frnow see u latr by by

Jay Wist Cost

Pee Es. i luv obeesedy!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeaha!!!!


----------



## Tina

Hope you get help with your spelling on those blueprints, Jay...


----------



## Observer

Okee dukey. 

Sunce dis is now apearauntlee de Wait Bored virshun of eboniks or pidgin Unglush I Kompleemunt u on yur mastry uf dis here stil. 

Dey sez that 2 rite dopy wel u have 2 frst be purty gd at dewing it rite. 

If dat be da kayse y mut tri ur hand at riting a real stowry in gd Unglish?

I'se sur wood lyke 2 sea u tri!


----------



## Moonchild

fatlane said:


> by the end of the thrid day their so fat they looked like Al's mom from Tool Time



 

That made my day.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Years ago someone under the moniker Ginger Vytis wrote a female version of that horrid tale that loosely resembled "Silence of the Lambs." It was written from the captured woman's perspective and at one point she tries to escape her captor but can only make it up the stairs on her hands and knees with her belly dragging and getting knee pulled as she makes her way up. She got booed out of the group by the other ladies who said she was a freak but her story was really good. I was actually panting with the woman as she clawed her way up the cold stone steps. I forgot all about it till I overcame my ADD long enough to read this little debacle. Ginger's was more like weight gain horror rather than weight gain fantasy though. Has anyone ever heard of her?


----------



## Carrie

Funniest. Thread. Ever. 

I laughed, I cried, I snorted. Good times.




P.S. Quid pro quo, Lilly.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

"Ginger Vytis"? Didn't I see that character in an episode of _South Park?_


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wilson Barbers said:


> "Ginger Vytis"? Didn't I see that character in an episode of _South Park?_



Really? I have no idea. I am one of those cheapo people who don't have cable. I watched South Park once in a hotel and didn't like it much. 

I can't remember how it was spelled, I just remember that it was pretty funny to me.  It was a long time ago.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet

This cannibalism story definitely seems like some kind of WG horror, but it also raises a very drastic question.

...if God intended for us to not eat people, why did he make them out of meat?


----------



## Emma

Hahaha I dunno. But I will admit, I'd eat a person.


----------



## 1300 Class

A whole person at once, or say reheat some a night later?


----------



## Emma

Australian Lord said:


> A whole person at once, or say reheat some a night later?



lol just a wee bit.


----------



## fatlane

PART III: TEH REVVENGE!!!

so the really fat girls wanted a fat mana dn the only man there was the fattening guy so they have to trick him into getting fat and they did by hypnotizing them with their fat like they would shimmy really interestingly and as he stared at their shimmering everything he would get all like oooooh i am in yur power and they were all like ok u have to get fat now and he was all like ok ill get fat and they were all cool so go eat and he did and he got so fat from the hypnosis he had to invent robots to feed the ladies bc he diddnt have time to feed them anymore and it really was faster to make the robots bc the fat ladies ate so dam much but then they would shimmy and then he made a robot team work on making him all fat and then they were all these huge fatties who wanted to do it but they could not so they took out an ad in the paper and like this college cheerleader team came by and they were so turned on by the fat that they wanted to be like all slaves of the big fat guy and the fat ladies didnt get any guys bc i dont want any other guys in the sotry just really fat girls and me bc im the guy who makes everyone fat and then the skinny cheerleaders who like to hold fat bellies they cant have and get off on fat guys and then he looks at fat ladies eating fat food while they all do it alot and then the cheerleaders get fat too while they do it alot and then everyone is fat ecxept the robots bc robots dont eat any food and then some more cheerleaders show up and only one doesnt get fat so there are 37 fat ladies there and there average weigth is 4553.44444 pounds and thats more than a metric ton even and the guy is like only 2507.25 pounds bc he doesnt want to be the fattest there and that average doesnt include the skinny cheerleader who doesnt get fat but her belly starts to show bc she went from 102.75 to 103.00 and got this big thrill like ooooh i have some fat too now and then she did it alot


----------



## Carrie

Dingdingding! And the first snort of the morning award goes to.....fatlane!!! 

Hilarious. Thank you.


----------



## Koudelka

For the little weight gain hunger!  


Lilly 

a shortstory by Koudelka


Lilly was never a very fat Kid. Ok, she was a little on the chubby side with a little baby flab on her belly. But she was ok with it and felt good. But when she turned 13 (her birthday was December 15th) she gained a little more weight and went up to 147 lbs. It was then, when she realized, that she didnt just accept her flab  she truly loved it. She loved her new jiggling belly and big ass. She made a decision. On New Years Eve she promised herself to gain even more weight and get truely fat. She told her best friend Tara about her plans and Tara was ready to help her.
From that day on Lilly ate everything she could get her hands on. She stuffed her face on every opportunity and Tara made sure, that she had always a lot of fatty food around. Within five months Lilly gained 44 lbs and was a lot flabbier. When summer came her hips rolled over her waistband, her ass was big and round, her arms and legs were really flabby and her belly was two fleshy rolls. She always wore tight and short clothes to show off her fat. It was then when Tara discovered a weight gain powder in a fitness shop. She bought it and showed it to Lilly. Lilly loved the stuff cause it helped her get fatter more quickly.
In October Lilly tipped the scales at 231 lbs and was now the fattes girl in her class  and the worst in gym class. But she loved the fact that she was getting out of shape. On her 14th birthday she weighed 281lbs. Her parents didnt care too much about her weight. Her belly hang over her waistband and always poked out of her shirts. She was so proud that she had managed to almost double her weight within one year. And she promised herself to do even better.
Lilly started the new year by creating a food plan. She selected her meals by the amount of calories in it  the more the better. She also tried to eat even more than before and wash it down with even more weight gain shake.
On July she was 347 lbs and jiggling all over. Her clothes were always too tight cause she was outgrowing them too fast. She spend the summer eating icecream and burning her fat belly in the sun. Tara was very good in keeping Lilly fed. They tested every icecream-parlor in town. Lilly even once drank a whole gallon of gain shake mixed with ice cream.
Her weight exploded and when the year was over and her 15th birthday aproached she weighed incredible 457 lbs and was huge. She started her X-Mas holidays as the fattest girl in her school. Her parents were now a little worried that their daughter got so huge. Lillys fat belly hung over her tighs and her ass flowed over every chair. She was very out of shape and avoided stairs when ever she could. She really adored her fat body and wished to make it even more fat. Tara was also proud of her work and bought Lilly an industrial scale to weigh her ever expanding body. 
Lillys appetite was out of control. She was always hungry and could eat huge amounts of food. She always stuffed herself to the limit and enjoyed the full feeling in her belly. Lilly and Tara also started to have sessions, where Lilly would drink so much gain shake until she felt like bursting. She gained weight so fast, that you could almost watch her get fatter and fatter. Her parents begged her to stop eating so much, because she was getting unbelievably overweight. But Lilly wanted to grow even fatter. She also avoided exercise and got really lazy. More and more often she lay on the couch, served by Tara, eating, growing and admiring her own fatness. Over the year she got huge and only waddled around  sometimes with Taras help. In September a chair broke under her weight in the classroom. Everybody laughed at her, but Lilly was proud to be so fat. Her birthday came and she carried huge 694 lbs on her little 16-year-old body. Her belly was hanging to her knees and her legs were developing huge rolls of fat. Her face was swollen with a huge double chin. She now already had some problems with standing up on her own. But Tara was always there to help.
Going to school was becoming more and more difficult to her. Although she loved the attantion from the other students, walking was getting harder and harder as she grew fatter. More and more chairs were breaking and she was always hungry in class. One morning in May she realized, that she couldnt get out of bed on her own. She was getting more and more immobile and loved it. Tara or her parents had to help her out of bed every time she had to get up. But she still was feeding herself more than ever. In early November she was so fat, that it was absolutely impossible for her to stand on her own fat feet. She was immobile and didnt care at all. She didnt care about school and not about the life out there. She just wanted to be fat and grow fatter. Her parents could do nothing but to help her handle her immobile body. When she turned 17 she weighed 958 lbs. She was covering her whole bed and was just a huge ball of jiggling blubber. But she just wanted to grow even fatter and Tara was helping her.
Immobile and without exercise Lilly was now growing even faster. The people from Guinness came in June and recorded the 1112 lbs Lilly as the fattest Teenager alive. Lilly was proud and kept growing. When she turned 18 she was 1266 lbs. And just an endlessly eating fatball. She felt so good to be so huge and wanted to grow fatter and fatter. 
Over the next year she lost the ability to move her arms, because they were getting to fat. Tara dropped out of school and fed her friend day by day to make her grow extremely large. Guinness came again and set a new record.
On her 19th birthday Lillys fat was hanging from the bed on the floor hiding it completely. She couldnt move a muscle and was 1618 lbs. Her next birthday was not to celebrate her 20th year, but to celebrate the break of the 2000 lbs mark.
That was four years ago. Lilly is now 23 years old and weighs 3466 lbs. She still eats all day, fed by Tara. Lillys enormous body nearly fills the room. She is just a giant blob of jiggling fat. But she has never been happier. Guinness recorded her as the fattest women that has ever lived on this planet. Lilly is proud and looks forward to breaking the 4000 this year. She is not going to stop and wants to get even fatter. MUCH fatter!!!


----------



## fatlane

thank u and i will dedicate teh next part 2 u cariie!


----------



## Carrie

fatlane said:


> thank u and i will dedicate teh next part 2 u cariie!



ok butt onley iff u mak me likk forty bajilliondy pownds, ok???? ur 2 kewl!!!!


----------



## fatlane

k






dang extra text needs


----------



## Emma

fatlane said:


> PART III: TEH REVVENGE!!!
> 
> so the really fat girls wanted a fat mana dn the only man there was the fattening guy so they have to trick him into getting fat and they did by hypnotizing them with their fat like they would shimmy really interestingly and as he stared at their shimmering everything he would get all like oooooh i am in yur power and they were all like ok u have to get fat now and he was all like ok ill get fat and they were all cool so go eat and he did and he got so fat from the hypnosis he had to invent robots to feed the ladies bc he diddnt have time to feed them anymore and it really was faster to make the robots bc the fat ladies ate so dam much but then they would shimmy and then he made a robot team work on making him all fat and then they were all these huge fatties who wanted to do it but they could not so they took out an ad in the paper and like this college cheerleader team came by and they were so turned on by the fat that they wanted to be like all slaves of the big fat guy and the fat ladies didnt get any guys bc i dont want any other guys in the sotry just really fat girls and me bc im the guy who makes everyone fat and then the skinny cheerleaders who like to hold fat bellies they cant have and get off on fat guys and then he looks at fat ladies eating fat food while they all do it alot and then the cheerleaders get fat too while they do it alot and then everyone is fat ecxept the robots bc robots dont eat any food and then some more cheerleaders show up and only one doesnt get fat so there are 37 fat ladies there and there average weigth is 4553.44444 pounds and thats more than a metric ton even and the guy is like only 2507.25 pounds bc he doesnt want to be the fattest there and that average doesnt include the skinny cheerleader who doesnt get fat but her belly starts to show bc she went from 102.75 to 103.00 and got this big thrill like ooooh i have some fat too now and then she did it alot




bandwagon...? Jumping...?


----------



## Coop

And then his horse exploded.

The end.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

Can't decide if moving this thread from the Weight Board to the Stories Board ruins the _"Bythe way: How does one get to the story library from the forim page?"_ joke or makes it funnier . . .


----------



## Observer

You raise a good point -- and no one ever did actually answer that question did they?

The actual reason the thread was moved was because the thread itself was becoming a "can you top this?" mini-library of silly satires of WG stories.

By the way, in a move many may not have noticed because the date didn't change, Conrad yesterday revised the WG story criteria listed in sticky at the top of this forum. These changes represent a collaboration between he and several others. They will be used both in the future and (as time allows) retroactively to determine both basic acceptability and for editing purposes. I would suggest that existing and prospective contributors of real WG stories might wish to read them.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T

LillyBBBW said:


> Really? I have no idea. I am one of those cheapo people who don't have cable. I watched South Park once in a hotel and didn't like it much.
> 
> I can't remember how it was spelled, I just remember that it was pretty funny to me.  It was a long time ago.


Did...d...didn't like it much!?!
That show's awesome.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Wow...what a funny/strange thread!

I'd never heard of that WG cannibalism tale and found it mighty disturbing. No, it's not my thing but I did get the horror aspects of the tale.

Regarding the worst WG story? Yeah, that brief one posted here was terrible...if it was serious.

I'm a librarian and a former english major in college, so I'm a stickler for grammar and spelling. I've also done teaching. I like to think I know my way around a sentence.

Without looking, I can't recall any specific titles at the moment but I've read many WG tales I would consider terrible and quite a few I thought were superb. How one defines good or bad is based on our preferences, of course.

I'll read a story with a basic grasp of spelling and grammar.

A tale with an actual plot, character development, conflict and resolution will win points with me, too.

Stories where the guy/girl eats lots of food and gets really fat and that's it are boring.

I've read other excellent WG fiction and found it very arousing.

Anyway, the point of all my babbling?

I've no aversion to WG horror stories. It's a just a form of fiction and the writer should be entitled to tell his/her tale. It's not something I'd enjoy, personally but others might.

It's also not that hard to write a competent story. If you're uncomfortable with a sentence or spelling, check a grammar book or a dictionary. Otherwise, I'd advise a different outlet for your creativity.

Finally, yes, I have a few stories of my own kicking around. When I get some spare time, I'll share them here.


Dennis


----------



## fatlane

Still a Skye fan said:


> Stories where the guy/girl eats lots of food and gets really fat and that's it are boring.
> Dennis



what about when they eat alot and then do it alot? i like those alot


----------



## o_O

Hi everyone am new pleaze dont hit the noob. ^_^



BTB said:


> This is the story mentioned above, I have to admit the meat of the feedee was only sold, not made into sausages. Memory is a tricky thing. On the bottom you can see some of the reactions the story caused.
> 
> 
> The Fat Capture
> 
> There was a little building on the south end of town that looked perfect for the new clinic I wanted to start. I
> went to the bank and took out a loan. I bought the building and started my new clinic. I didn't want anybody to know what the clinic really was, so I renamed it weight loss clinic. It took a week or so before I got about 4 clients. I got all of them into a weight reduction plan. I knew that if I got them to loose about 10 pounds I would have them locked in. It was about my first month and had a new bunch of women start. This was great, word got around town and i was making the money. Women were losing weight and their men were happy, which made them happy with themselves. I was a miracle worker in some eyes. My eyes saw something different.
> 
> Women lose weight, but they can gain it right back very quickly. I wanted to get my 4 most beautiful women, single women, to gain weight. But I had to close the shop down for that to happen...becuase this would be the perfect place to do this at because it has a basement.
> 
> Months went by and I pulled in the doe. I needed enough money to go a few months and to build a kitchen in the celler. I wanted to make sure no one had any idea I was going to close shop and supposely move to another town.
> 
> I finally decide to pick out my beauty in my litte crowd of fat women. I decided on Dawn, Kim, Sammantha and Patty. Dawn was about 340 pounds 5ft 5, and about 23 years old. Kim was smaller, she was about 250 and around 5ft tall, and was 25. Sammantha was a bigone, she was around 550, 5ft 5, and 40. Finally there was Patty. She is new to this program, because she never left the house becuase she was so big, she was 800 pounds and she is 5ft tall and she is only 19 years old. She was fed by her Grandmother that has lost her mind young, and always shoved food into her face. Now the trick was to get them to come by after hours, when it was dark. I decided to run a contest, I was going to pick our 4 women that have tried the hardest to lose the weight, not so much the actual losing, but the trying too. Of coarse the four I wanted won. The prise was a dinner out on me, and then to come back to my clinic for some drinks and stuff.
> 
> The night finally came, and since I was going to be carry around so much weight I decided to buy a moterhome. It would also be good if plans failed and I had to go out of town very quickly. I went to each of the houses and picked them up. We went to the The Cattle Steakhouse. We arrived and we got out and in we went.
> 
> They ate well because I told them that they deserve to get out and fill up, and I promised that I woud help them take off the weight. HA HA, I thought to myself no way........
> 
> We got back to the shop and they really ate well, my bill was over 500 dollars, and of coarse that included drinks and all. They were all drunk, and we got to the house and they were all complanng of there clothes to tight and their bellies hurtitn. I told them to unbutton their clothes that I wouldn't mind. They did and that was that. I got out a really nice bud and smoked it with them and then we had dessert. By then it was late and we were all downstairs watching tv. Patty called out and said she had to go home because she had to work in the moring, and after she did the others comments on their return to their homes. I knew that this was going to be the time where I must brake the news to these pretty ladies. So told them to have one more drink and I would take them home. But in this drink I stuck some roofies in them. After that all the women passed out within about an hour. No it was up to me to get the table up in the sound proof room I built. The tables I customly built they lay on their backs and their butt hung through the bottom hole so when they had to go the bathroom they could throught this tubing system. The talbles were very comfortable, becuase I wanted them to feel as comfortable as possible in this room, because I knew that this would be the something they would never forget.
> 
> I stripped off all of their clothes and put them on the tables and strapped them in. Kim woke first, and think she thought she was in a nightmare because she tried to be strong. She looked at me and asked where she was and was she dreaming. I said my dear you are in my feeding room. She did understand, so I told her that I am going to fatten her up, she screamed and the other awoke. Patty has some real health problems so I had to go to her first and give her a shot to calm her down. She was freaking out....fat was flying everywhere, finally she calmed down, and passed out. The other were screaming as well, so I gased them with laughing gas. They all started calming down. I waited for about an hours then I went back in and they were all calm. Patty was still sleeping I knew she would, with her weight an all she needs that rest becuase I would want to lose her this quickly.
> 
> I explained to all them that they will be my piggies and they could eaither fight it or just let it happen. Lots of confusion filled the room. Patty told me that she couldn't get any fatter, her doctor said it was not healthy because of her problems. I told her that I am aware of the problems, that is why you will be in a comfortable enviroment. Sammantha told me that she was in great danger as well. The others just sat in confusion. I said we can do this the hard way or the easy way. I told them the hard way would include you stuck in that chair with a feeding tube into your vein, or the easy way is to do what all of you like doing the best, and that is eat. I told them that I picked them because I knew their body stats and they were all perfect cannodates for weight gaining, I didn' t of coarse tell them the final step. All of them except Dawn agreed to eat food. Dawn said that she would rather die then to gain any of her weight back. So she got the tube and she didn't like it one bit.
> 
> I had to close the store and move the moterhome to make it look like I had moved on. I kept the building and I was going to lease it, but I made it very high to afford so nobody could afford the lease. The four went missing, and the papers dismissed it as they had left and moved on as well. Since they were fat, nobody paid them much mind. I fortunally took advantage of the situation.
> 
> Two months went by and I still had them down in the feeding room. I didn't expect to be this busy keeping them fed, so it took all my time. Dawn lasted about 1 week and then she finally gave in. There was so much more meat around now. They started to get used to the idea of being waited on and fed and all. They didn't understand my meaning of this. I didn't plan to tell them yet. I did tell them that in 4 months we would be taking a trip to my farm outside town. They wanted to know why, and I told them that we would relax eat and have fun, I told them that it could be their new home. They got exited when they heard that, because all of them had no direction in life, none of them had johs and they all lived off the government somehow. They did want to work, and that is why I think that they would like to do this so called experiment with me.
> 
> Another month passed and I decided to do the weigh in because I knew that all of them had gained a lot of weight. Patty had gained the most she was up to 900 pounds. Dawn went up to 420 and most of her gain was in her belly. Kim had went up to 300 and her gain was in her butt mostly, nice ham. Sammanth was up to 600, and her belly had become the most unsual shape.
> 
> They had all become feedee's, and they enjoyed their new size, and it seemed that all wanted to please me and get the biggest so I would like them more then the other. I was in heaven. They kept on going and they all decided to also go to the tube feeding of creams as well. I was fatting them all up very nicely, I was so proud of myself.
> 
> It was finally here, time to go to the farm outside of town. I told them all that I had to blind fold them because it was a suprise, and I got them all drunk and stoned out so there was no panic...I didn't want anything bad to happen yet.
> 
> We got there and all of them came into the old farm house. Patty asked where we were and I said about 100 miles from civilization. She got nevous and this time I was too late. She was over 1000 pounds and she she had a heart attack that killed her. The girls were shocked and that didn't know what to do. They all got scared and said that we should go back and they said that they promised not to say anything about what happened. I knew I could trust them at all, so each one of them got my special shot in their bottom to knock them out for a bit.
> 
> It was time to get the barn ready for my fat piggies. Each one of them got their own stalls and when they awoke the were all terified. They knew that they would not be getting out alive after their friend Patty had died. Patty was so big I need to get the tractor to pull her into the butchery that I built. I knew that the only way for me to dispose of her was to cook her. Saw I put her on a pole that had an engine on the one side to turn her around. She had so muchy meat on her, I couldn't believe it. her belly hanged down so far I had to rig the cooker hight so her belly wouldn't be the only thing that cooked on her. It took about 7 hours to fully cook her. Then I carved her up into filets. She was so so good. I had to but another freezer to keep her meat in.
> 
> The other women were at there end as well, they kept on eating but they knew that it was only time before they too would pass on to the other side. Each one gained about 200 more pounds before they passed on as well. I started a new shop, and it was a deli, and it was at the same little shop that I bought sometime ago, and everybody loved the meat there, and I wonder why?
> 
> 
> Messages In This Thread
> 
> 
> NEW: new feedee story comments (views: 190)
> wonderer (24.28.55.4) -- June 13 2001, 20:55
> NEW: Re: new feedee story comments (views: 52)
> Soundless (24.216.110.15) -- June 13 2001, 21:22
> NEW: Wondering... (views: 40)
> Burghfa (64.12.105.39) -- June 13 2001, 22:10
> NEW: Re: Wondering... (views: 34)
> love to look (64.12.102.37) -- June 13 2001, 22:17
> NEW: sick, sick, sick... ugh! *NM* (views: 24)
> MissPiggySue (209.211.36.170) -- June 13 2001, 22:31
> NEW: Ugh... ghghg... blechghg...... *NM* (views: 15)
> SketchVG (198.81.16.27) -- June 13 2001, 23:12
> NEW: Your story SUX and you need therapy NOW *NM* (views: 6)
> Babe (205.188.192.158) -- June 14 2001, 02:15
> NEW: A spell checker and therapy. (views: 2)
> Tina (63.170.28.235) -- June 14 2001, 02:48




Not a bad story, a mix of horror and weight gain. which is much more interesting because its different to most weight-gain storys I have seen.
(And yes in case youre wondering I prefer weight gain-horror stories(espessialy the cannibalism ones))


----------



## Matt

BTB said:


> I have seen worse and some of them even proper spelled. I remember one about a diner where the feedee became sick and died and was sold as sausages. It caused lots of protests and the poster claimed it was sent to him.



Lmao, that sounds like a funny story.


----------



## Bahamut

That was all kindsa nasty hott.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Bahamut said:


> That was all kindsa nasty hott.



REP for resurrecting my favorite thread of ALL time!!


----------



## BTB

I post this classic from 2002 here because even the author domi-feeder added the tag evil as a warning along, have fun but don't say you have not been warned.

The Feedee Factory 

Mr. Johnson and Timmy were taking in the scenery in the customer service/order processing room. Dozens and dozens of young women were busily typing away at 
their terminals, talking to customers..............and chowing down! 

"Gee whiz Mr. Johnson, you've got a lot of big girls working here!" said Timmy, the new Junior Executive at the ACME plant. 

"Thats the way way we like them Timmy! All of our executives have feeder tendencies just like you. And the economics work out quite well for us too!" Mr. Johnson 
smiled as he lit a cigar. 

Timmy was staring at one young woman in particular, she had to be at least 600 pounds of hot femininity. She was busy processing orders on her computer while simultaneously puffing away on a filterless cigarette, pausing now and then to take a bite of a pastry or a handful of sweets. Thats when Timmy noticed another ample sized woman wheeling around a cart filled with pastries and other fattening goodies. She was refilling all of the girls candy dishes and giving them whatever pastries caught their eyes. 

"How do the economics work out?" inquired Timmy. 

"Well you see Timmy, we fill these jobs with young women willing to take entry-level positions for little pay, with the promise of better compensation later. Unlike most 
companies nowadays we have a great pension plan too. Why you can retire after 20 years and collect 90 percent of your pay for the rest of your life. Of course none of 
these girls will make it 20 years! You see, we ply them with sweets and food and cigarettes. We flash subliminal messages on their terminals telling them to eat more, 
smoke more, fat is beautiful....stuff like that. After a month or so here, they're completely unsuited to work anywhere else and they can't wean themselves from this self- 
indulgent atmosphere anyway. So we never have to pay them more, and they all kick the bucket before 20 years is up so we don't have to pay that ridiculously generous 
pension. And we always have young luscious growing women for us feeder executives to play with! They become so dependent on the company for their every need, like 
special housing, oversized accomadations etc..they'd never dream of turning away an executive's advances, even if they weren't being conditioned constantly by subliminal messages on their terminal screens, in their phones and on the background music, they generally end up working 16 hour days 6 days a week with no overtime pay!" Mr. Johnson beamed. "We lure them in with the great pension and benefits package, and they can never get out!" 

"Sounds pretty evil to me" Timmy said skeptically. 

"Of course its evil Timmy, but we do it anyway! I suppose that makes us evil too, but we all have our good qualities." Mr. Johnson said, "Hey, do you want to have some fun with that one you've been staring at? She was actually one of our tougher cases." 

"How so?" asked Timmy. 

"Well, no matter how much she ate at first, she just didn't seem to gain any weight. She was stuck at 120 pounds. It was rather upsetting. We ended up removing a piece of her hypothalumus and putting her on some hormone therapies. After that she ballooned faster than anyone I've ever seen. Kind of a shame too, she'll probably keel over within the year, we usually like to keep them longer than that. Not that she won't be easy to replace, we're not talking rocket science here!" 

Mr. Johnson led Timmy over to her. "Charlene, this is Timmy, our newest executive. Why don't you take an hour off and show him a good time back in one of our executive suites?" 

Charlene swallowed her food, exhaled smoke and labored heavily to stand, "Sure thing Mr. Johnson!" she smiled.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BTB said:


> I post this classic from 2002 here because even the author domi-feeder added the tag evil as a warning along, have fun but don't say you have not been warned.
> 
> The Feedee Factory
> 
> Mr. Johnson and Timmy were taking in the scenery in the customer service/order processing room. Dozens and dozens of young women were busily typing away at
> their terminals, talking to customers..............and chowing down!
> 
> "Gee whiz Mr. Johnson, you've got a lot of big girls working here!" said Timmy, the new Junior Executive at the ACME plant.
> 
> "Thats the way way we like them Timmy! All of our executives have feeder tendencies just like you. And the economics work out quite well for us too!" Mr. Johnson
> smiled as he lit a cigar.
> 
> Timmy was staring at one young woman in particular, she had to be at least 600 pounds of hot femininity. She was busy processing orders on her computer while simultaneously puffing away on a filterless cigarette, pausing now and then to take a bite of a pastry or a handful of sweets. Thats when Timmy noticed another ample sized woman wheeling around a cart filled with pastries and other fattening goodies. She was refilling all of the girls candy dishes and giving them whatever pastries caught their eyes.
> 
> "How do the economics work out?" inquired Timmy.
> 
> "Well you see Timmy, we fill these jobs with young women willing to take entry-level positions for little pay, with the promise of better compensation later. Unlike most
> companies nowadays we have a great pension plan too. Why you can retire after 20 years and collect 90 percent of your pay for the rest of your life. Of course none of
> these girls will make it 20 years! You see, we ply them with sweets and food and cigarettes. We flash subliminal messages on their terminals telling them to eat more,
> smoke more, fat is beautiful....stuff like that. After a month or so here, they're completely unsuited to work anywhere else and they can't wean themselves from this self-
> indulgent atmosphere anyway. So we never have to pay them more, and they all kick the bucket before 20 years is up so we don't have to pay that ridiculously generous
> pension. And we always have young luscious growing women for us feeder executives to play with! They become so dependent on the company for their every need, like
> special housing, oversized accomadations etc..they'd never dream of turning away an executive's advances, even if they weren't being conditioned constantly by subliminal messages on their terminal screens, in their phones and on the background music, they generally end up working 16 hour days 6 days a week with no overtime pay!" Mr. Johnson beamed. "We lure them in with the great pension and benefits package, and they can never get out!"
> 
> "Sounds pretty evil to me" Timmy said skeptically.
> 
> "Of course its evil Timmy, but we do it anyway! I suppose that makes us evil too, but we all have our good qualities." Mr. Johnson said, "Hey, do you want to have some fun with that one you've been staring at? She was actually one of our tougher cases."
> 
> "How so?" asked Timmy.
> 
> "Well, no matter how much she ate at first, she just didn't seem to gain any weight. She was stuck at 120 pounds. It was rather upsetting. We ended up removing a piece of her hypothalumus and putting her on some hormone therapies. After that she ballooned faster than anyone I've ever seen. Kind of a shame too, she'll probably keel over within the year, we usually like to keep them longer than that. Not that she won't be easy to replace, we're not talking rocket science here!"
> 
> Mr. Johnson led Timmy over to her. "Charlene, this is Timmy, our newest executive. Why don't you take an hour off and show him a good time back in one of our executive suites?"
> 
> Charlene swallowed her food, exhaled smoke and labored heavily to stand, "Sure thing Mr. Johnson!" she smiled.



Wow. This is deep.


----------



## elroycohen

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow. This is deep.



I am not one to step on someone's possible sarcasm, but an argument could be
made that the story is deep. I know quite a few people who feel corporate
life in general with all its sitting, staring a computer screen 12 plus
hours a day under the fluorescent lights and eating out of vending machines
could very much be considered life sapping.

Perhaps the writer was trying to draw from that somewhat common feeling?

My completely unrelated question is why this story was put in this thread.
I read as much of the thread as my attention span would allow, and what
seemed to start out as a cliched "it's funny when people don't use
spellchecker, but it's even funnier when people imitate people who don't
use spellchecker" thread now has actual stories being posted to it.

Are people trying to vie for the dubious distinction in the threads title?

Just wondering?


----------



## LillyBBBW

elroycohen said:


> I am not one to step on someone's possible sarcasm, but an argument could be
> made that the story is deep. I know quite a few people who feel corporate
> life in general with all its sitting, staring a computer screen 12 plus
> hours a day under the fluorescent lights and eating out of vending machines
> could very much be considered life sapping.
> 
> Perhaps the writer was trying to draw from that somewhat common feeling?
> 
> My completely unrelated question is why this story was put in this thread.
> I read as much of the thread as my attention span would allow, and what
> seemed to start out as a cliched "it's funny when people don't use
> spellchecker, but it's even funnier when people imitate people who don't
> use spellchecker" thread now has actual stories being posted to it.
> 
> Are people trying to vie for the dubious distinction in the threads title?
> 
> Just wondering?



It wasn't sarcasm, I was being serious. As to the reasons for the stories I'm not certain why there needs to be a reason to post a story in a thread on the story board. I'm not going to go back and read the whole thing again but from what I recall there was a discussion of stories with disturbing themes? People were reminded of ones that they'd seen and there was some interest in seeing them.


----------



## Lardibutts

Worst WG story ever? I reckon an old story of mine can lay claim to this title. 

Under a crass pseudonym, it was an autobiographical account (thinly dramatized up into larger-than-life extremity) of young boys sexually abused and bullied by hulking great millgirls while growing up in a black little Pennine milltown in the North of England. 

We were picked on for having passed the scholarship and being grammar school kids. It wasnt till we were in our late teens, having undergone the rites of passage, that we emerged better regarded. 

It also featured my first love affair - with a steadily gaining BBW who dumped me to run off to the States with a GI based nearby. 

Mercifully this story has now been deleted due to the under age protagonists. Even the normally tolerant gatekeeper WB sent me a PM about it being depressing.


----------



## Observer

Lardi:

Even though the story has been deleted - and in fairness it should be noted that you blew the whistle on it yourself - it was hardly the worst we have ever seen. It was at least coherant despite the unacceptable theme that could not be adapted to a higher age level. You have no idea of what is in some of the <5% of submissions that Ris and I decline.

O


----------



## Lardibutts

> in fairness it should be noted that you blew the whistle on it yourself



Maybe, but this weirdo should never have posted it in the first place. Posing as fantasy, it was much too revealing. I still cringe about it.


----------



## mediaboy

Observer said:


> Lardi:
> 
> Even though the story has been deleted - and in fairness it should be noted that you blew the whistle on it yourself - it was hardly the worst we have ever seen. It was at least coherant despite the unacceptable theme that could not be adapted to a higher age level. You have no idea of what is in some of the <5% of submissions that Ris and I decline.
> 
> O



and god willing, we never will


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Even though some of the best WG stories I've ever read were on Animexpansion.com, that site can be a real turdmine.

Here is a standous:

http://s2.zetaboards.com/PAWG_Forum/topic/688760/1/

This one is terrible all the way through, sure, but it doesn't quite qualify for this thread... until the ending.

It just hits you like a fucking train. I left a comment under the name "Wheezy" that pretty much sums up my feelings about it.

There was another one I was going to include, but I simply... can't. I'm not even going to summarize it, because just telling you the plot would taint your soul. I'll just say it was a Nintendo fanfic with scat. Sweet Christ.

---

BTW: Regarding weight gain horror stories: There was only one that I've bothered to read. It started out as a cute WG/relationship story, but ended with the woman binging, ignoring all the warning signs, until her stomach ruptured (in disturbingly realistic detail). Needless to say, I wasn't turned on at all, but appreciated that someone bothered to write about the danger of that kind of excess.


----------

